# Best legit place to buy sky3ds+ in U.S? California?



## NinjaCooki3 (Jan 24, 2016)

I heard that peach3ds is pretty reliable but i only see ebay listing that says "Micro SD Memory SDHC Adapter Card for 3DS 3DS XL and 2DS" by a seller marys_bazaar. Is that the seller for the sky3ds+ or is the the blue button??? Any recommendations on a legit site? cause I'm really scared to get scammed


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 24, 2016)

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/sky3ds-plus-sky3ds-dual-orange-button-edition.html

It ships directly from asia, so your paying 20+ in shipping fees for DHL 3 day shipping.

If you don't like those current conditions, I recommend you drop the US site requirement so you got more options.


----------



## NM007 (Jan 25, 2016)

i got from http://www.3dssky.com , they ship from california


----------



## urherenow (Jan 25, 2016)

NM007 said:


> i got from http://www.3dssky.com , they ship from california


At that price, they can ship it up their a$$.


----------



## xAnArChOx (Jan 25, 2016)

NinjaCooki3 said:


> I heard that peach3ds is pretty reliable but i only see ebay listing that says "Micro SD Memory SDHC Adapter Card for 3DS 3DS XL and 2DS" by a seller marys_bazaar. Is that the seller for the sky3ds+ or is the the blue button??? Any recommendations on a legit site? cause I'm really scared to get scammed


I had purchased my blue button sky3ds from them so last week i was checking out their page to see if they had the sky3ds+ and there was link to purchase. Today i was going to order the sky3ds+ from them and now they only have that ebay link like you mentioned...not sure whats going on. There used to be an option to log into your existing account which is no longer available. I sent them an email.


----------



## imyy09 (Jan 25, 2016)

xAnArChOx said:


> I had purchased my blue button sky3ds from them so last week i was checking out their page to see if they had the sky3ds+ and there was link to purchase. Today i was going to order the sky3ds+ from them and now they only have that ebay link like you mentioned...not sure whats going on. There used to be an option to log into your existing account which is no longer available. I sent them an email.



Wow just checked US$119.99 at ebay ... expensive
and i think i will never order from them, 
flashcarts are not allowed to sell in ebay , 
ebay will ban their account very soon.

if ebay banned their account, your sky3ds+ will not have any guarantee and after sale service,
it is expensive card value US$120.00 not US$12.00 cheap r4i


----------



## Kayleea (Jan 25, 2016)

Here is a great choice you may take into consideration: max-console.com, the price is reasonable for sky3ds+ orange buttons and also they offer a free 8gb microsd card.
This shop got good reputation at another forum i once came across.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2016)

urherenow said:


> At that price, they can ship it up their a$$.


They charge that due to how expensive these cards are too stock. That is why there are almost no US based sellers and they all comes from the warehouses in china. Due to the minimum amounts you can buy they would only be making $5-10 per sale. Which is a shitty margin.

It sucks yea, but its the price to pay if you dont want to wait a month from china


----------

